# moving to canada - and learning french



## camilla22 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi i am looking to move to canada with my boyfriend after i have finished my degree in 3 years time.

I was wondering whether it would be worth to start some french classes and try to get the jist of the language. 
Are there many parts of canada that only speak french?

I am currently living in wales and the first language here is welsh.. but it is only taught in schools as a second language as most people here now speak english.

any advice on this would be brilliant

the field of work i will be going into is mental health nurse


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

camilla22 said:


> Hi i am looking to move to canada with my boyfriend after i have finished my degree in 3 years time.
> 
> I was wondering whether it would be worth to start some french classes and try to get the jist of the language.
> Are there many parts of canada that only speak french?
> ...


French as a first language only really applies to the Provinces of Quebec and parts of New Brunswick. There are other small pockets around the country where French is spoken but they are few and far between. Of the population of 34 million English is the language for probably 85% of them. So unless you plan to live in Quebec you do not need to learn French.


----------



## camilla22 (Jun 27, 2010)

oh thats brilliant! thanks!

i just took the immigration test online to see what my score is and its only 65!! gutted... i dont know how i can improve my score ethier! 
other then a) having a job allready waiting for me in canada or
b) learning french. 

it is only early days though


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

camilla22 said:


> oh thats brilliant! thanks!
> 
> i just took the immigration test online to see what my score is and its only 65!! gutted... i dont know how i can improve my score ethier!
> other then a) having a job allready waiting for me in canada or
> ...


Hello Camilla (I'm assuming not Prince Charles' wife),

Is your score of 65 based on you graduating as a mental health nurse? If not then re-calculate. On the new list of needed occupations are listed Registered Nurses and Registered Practical Nurses. Will your qualifications place you in either of these categories? Id so this may considerably change your score although you would need some practical experience before applying for PR status.


----------



## camilla22 (Jun 27, 2010)

i did the test as if i was a qualified nurse, but i didnt realise they had a registered practical nurse option.

yeah when i finish my degree im hoping to start my application to move to canada so in the mean time i will be working.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

camilla22 said:


> i did the test as if i was a qualified nurse, but i didnt realise they had a registered practical nurse option.
> 
> yeah when i finish my degree im hoping to start my application to move to canada so in the mean time i will be working.


Just to get it correct. I wrote RPN when I should have written Licensed Practical Nurse. Hope this change does not disaffect you.


----------

